

First look at Lytro  - cshekhar
http://mashable.com/2011/10/19/lytro-closer-look/

======
Geee
That's some really innovative technology. Wondering what happens if those
images were focused in real-time with eye-tracking system.

~~~
cshekhar
That could be great addon for lytro.

